# Rating and Weekly Summary



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

My rating has been consistently in the 4.8 range (bouncing from 4.76 to 4.84) over the past six months, but it struck me as odd that the weekly summary would describe a 4.8 rating as "below average". With this week's summary (shown below) it looks like Uber has made a positive change. I know that 5-star service is a goal, but things happen and not everyone understands how the rating affects drivers. In the example below I had seven 5s and two 4s with five trips unrated (I had a total of 14 between Saturday evening and Sunday morning).

* What your riders said *
4.78★
Driver rating Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
*Rider Feedback*
You received *7* five-star reviews out of 9 rated trips in the past two weeks.


----------

